# processeur powerbook G4 12"



## majorkei (6 Juillet 2007)

donc voila je voudrai acheter un processeur pour remplacer celui de mon powerbook mais je ne sais pas lequel prendre (il doit surement pas tous les supporter) donc SVP dites moi quel genre prendre
-suppport(socket)
-version(BOX, OEM)
-gravure
-si multicore peut allez
-si toutes les marques sont possiblees
-et si toutes les frequences sont possibles.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2007)

Tu veux &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u tout de suite, ou  plus tard ?


----------



## majorkei (6 Juillet 2007)

si je suis decu plus tard ca va etre pire alorrs mieux etre decu tout de suite.
je parie qu on peut pas changer de processeur...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2007)

Bien pari&#233; 

Enfin je dis &#231;a... mais si tu le d&#233;montes, d&#233;soude les dizaines de pin du cpu et trouve un ppc 7447 peut-&#234;tre&#8230;


----------



## majorkei (6 Juillet 2007)

je suis pas bon pour ca... la derniere fois j ai completement casser mon imac G3 (ancien mais avait beaucoup de donnes personelles^^)

ca existe pas par hasard les processeur externes? comme les disque durs externes ou c est completement different?


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Juillet 2007)

Voici les diff&#233;rents processeurs qui ont &#233;quip&#233; les PowerBook G4:


```
PowerBook 3,2 (janvier 2001):
	PowerPC 7410 v1.3 / 400MHz ou 500MHz
PowerBook 3,3 (octobre 2001):
	PowerPC 7450 v2.1 / 550MHz ou 667MHz
PowerBook 3,4 (avril 2002):
	PowerPC 7455 v2.1 / 667MHz ou 800MHz
PowerBook 3,5 (novembre 2002):
	PowerPC 7455 v3.2 / 867MHz ou 1.0GHz
PowerBook 5,1 (janvier 2003):
	PowerPC 7455 v3.3 / 1.0GHz
PowerBook 5,2 (avril 2004):
	PowerPC 7447 / 1.0GHz ou 1.25GHz
PowerBook 5,3 (septembre 2003):
	PowerPC 7447 / 1.33GHz
PowerBook 6,4 (avril 2004):
	PowerPC 7447A / 1.33GHz
PowerBook 5,4 (avril 2004):
	PowerPC 7447A / 1.33GHz ou 1.5GHz
PowerBook 5,5 (avril 2004):
	PowerPC 7447A / 1.5GHz
PowerBook 6,8 (janvier 2005):
	PowerPC 7447A / 1.5GHz
PowerBook 5,6 (janvier 2005):
	PowerPC 7447A / 1.5GHz ou 7447B / 1.67GHz
PowerBook 5,7 (janvier 2005):
	PowerPC 7447B / 1.67GHz
PowerBook 5,8 (octobre 2005):
	PowerPC 7447B / 1.67GHz
PowerBook 5,9 (octobre 2005):
	PowerPC 7447B / 1.67GHz
PowerBook 6,1 (janvier 2003):
	PowerPC 7455 v3.3 / 867MHz
PowerBook 6,2 (septembre 2003):
	PowerPC 7447 / 1.0GHz
```
En te rendant sur le site du constructeur Freescale (ex-Motorola), tu pourras v&#233;rifier quel est le processeur le plus r&#233;cent de la gamme qui est compatible (logiciellement et mat&#233;riellement) avec ton mod&#232;le.

Par exemple, si tu a un Mac &#233;quip&#233; d'un PowerPC 7447A, tu peux reprendre le m&#234;me ou le remplacer par un PowerPC 7448 (qui a une m&#233;moire cache L2 deux fois plus grande et qui consomme deux fois moins).

Mais s'en procurer un risque d'&#234;tre assez compliqu&#233;, car les revendeurs au d&#233;tail sont rares et donc difficiles &#224; trouver, surtout que ces mod&#232;les sont relativement d&#233;pass&#233;s maintenant. 

Comme le sugg&#232;re SM, tu peux peut-&#234;tre encore en r&#233;cup&#233;rer un sur un Mac G4 (&#224; moiti&#233 en panne, en le dessoudant avec un dispositif &#224; air chaud par exemple.

Mais &#224; moins que tu tiennes au plus haut point &#224; ton Mac (raisons sentimentales ?), je ne pense pas que le jeu en vaille la chandelle.


----------



## majorkei (6 Juillet 2007)

merci j ai le model de janvier 2003 (876mhz)


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Juillet 2007)

majorkei a dit:


> merci j ai le model de janvier 2003 (876mhz)


Le site de Freescale indique que chez eux, les PPC 7455 ne sont plus fabriqu&#233;s ni remplac&#233;s par des &#233;quivalents...


----------



## majorkei (6 Juillet 2007)

c est trop chian: je viens d avoir cet ordinateur qui est meme pas puissant alors que j ai endurer pendant 3ans l imac G3....
mais si j augmente la memoire RAM de l ordinateur (jusqu a qu il atteigne 1GB) sans changer le processeur il sera capable de au moin de jouer a un jeu assez gourmant (FPS par exemple) sans lagger et sans aucune application ouverte?


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a d&#233;pend ce que FPS veut dire pour toi.

Les FPS (_First-Person Shooter_), consid&#233;r&#233;s d'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, tournent depuis belle lurette sur des machines bien moins puissantes que la tienne, et avec bien moins de m&#233;moire.

Alors &#231;a d&#233;pend &#224; quel jeu (et &#224; quelle version) tu penses.

La quantit&#233; de m&#233;moire optimale va beaucoup d&#233;pendre de l'OS. Si tu fais tourner Panther, 256Mo devraient &#234;tre suffisants. Si tu es pass&#233; &#224; Tiger, 512Mo permet de gagner en vitesse. Mais il n'est pas certain qu'en passant &#224; 1Go tu voies une quelconque am&#233;lioration, car &#224; ce niveau c'est le temps pass&#233; &#224; remplir et &#224; vider la m&#233;moire &#224; partir du disque dur (forc&#233;ment plus lent) qui plombe les performances.


Maintenant, il ne faut pas t'attendre &#224; pouvoir faire tourner les FPS les plus r&#233;cents sur ton G4. Pour &#231;a, il te faut n&#233;cessairement une machine dernier cri et haut-de-gamme (comme toujours, du reste).


----------

